# Puppy classes (Denver, Colorado)



## Christine and the fam (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello! We have a 9 week old puppy that we want to train really well right from the start. We are enrolling him in Ted Terroux's basic obedience when he turns 16 weeks. We wanted to do his puppy class for 9-16 week olds but cannot attend during class times that are offered. Can anyone recommend a good puppy class that focuses on basic commands and socialization for puppies under 16 weeks in the Denver Metro area, Colorado?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Christine, I moved your thread to the Finding a Trainer section and added your location - it will help catch the eye of people from the area that may be able to help.


----------

